# Ferrari vs Moped



## badss (Dec 4, 2007)

A doctor goes out and buys the best car on the market, a brand new Ferrari GTO. It is also ther most expensive car in the world, and it costs him $500,000.

He takes it out for a spin and stops at a red light.

An old man on a Moped, looking about 100 years old pulls up next to him. The old man looks over at the sleek shiny car and asks,"What kind of car ya got there sonny?"

The doctor replies, "A Ferrari GTO. It cost half a million dollars!"

"Thats alot of money," says the old man.
"Why does it cost so much?"

Because this car can do up to 250 miles per hour!" states the doctor proudly. 

The Moped driver asks, "Mind if I take a look inside?"

"No problem" replies the doctor.

So the old man pokes his head in the window and looks around. Then sitting back on his Moped, the old man says, "Thats a pretty nice car all right....but I'll stick with my Moped!"

Just then the light changes, so the doctor decides to show the old man just what his car can do. He floors it, and within 30 seconds the speedometer reads 150 MPH.

Suddenly he notices a dot in his rear view mirror and wonders what it could be and suddenly.

WHOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH!

Something whips by him going much faster! What on earth could be going faster than my Ferrari? the doctor asks himself. He floors the accelerator and takes the Ferrari up to 175 mph.

Then, up ahead of him, he see's the old man on the Moped!

Amazed that the Moped could pass his Ferrari, he gave it more gas and passed the Moped at 210 mph.

WHOOOOOOOSHHHH! 

He's feeling pretty good again until he looks in his mirror and see's the old man gaining on him AGAIN! 

Astounded by the speed of this old guy, he floors the gas pedal and takes the Ferrari all the way to 250 mph.

Not ten seconds later, he see's the Moped bearing down on him again!

The Ferrari is flat out, and there nothing he can do!

Suddenly, the Moped plows into the back of the Ferrari, demolishing the rear end.

The doctor stops and jumps out and unbelievably, the old man is still alive. He runs up to the mangled old man and says, "Oh My Gosh! Is there anything I can do for you?"

The old man whispers, " Unhook my suspenders from your side mirror !"


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

"BEEEP BEEP!- BEEEP BEEP! His horn went beep beep beep"!


LOL!   Thanks  i needed a laugh!


----------

